
Bill Gates starts satellite project to help people after natural disasters - jgrahamc
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/bill-gates-melinda-gates-gates-foundation-satellites-radiant-earth-project-seattle-a7642206.html
======
dublinben
I hope this effort will include the folks with the Humanitarian OpenStreetMap
team.[0] They've been doing some of the best work with satellite imagery after
natural disasters for years.

[0] [https://www.hotosm.org/](https://www.hotosm.org/)

